# Re:Flex Discs, Burton Binding Owners help?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re:Flex Discs, Burton Binding Owners help?*

So...I got these '12 Malavitas and the 4x4 disc is throwing me off, as it doesnt look like the other two, and it doesn't say re:flex on it.

This is what I have:










This is what I found a picture of...










As you can see, the one on the left is what I have, but the one on the right seems like I should get/have. Ideas?

Seems crazy to have an ICS and 3hole re:flex plate but not a 4x4 one...would be nice to take advantage of the tech...or maybe the 2 in the bottom picture perform the same?

Thanks guys.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just installed a 4x4 on my new board a couple weeks ago from a set of 2011-2012 cartels. I'll see if I can grab a few pics of them when I get home.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The problem with the set that I have is that you can not adjust it forward and back to center the boot on the board, as the holes run paralell to the flex channel on the bottom of the disc. The one on the right picture has holes that run parallel so that you can do this.

Edit: yea pretty much figured it out on my own. Proper discs in the mail from Burton, free, 5minutes on the phone to their 800. I suppose we will hold out judgement until parts actually arrive...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

sweet man. I was going to see if I had mine from some Burton Customs I had on my burton clash from last year. I was gonna mail 'em to you but it sounds like you've gotten it all straightened out.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks anyway, thats cool as shit. Got some time before it snows, and I can use these discs, I'd just like to have the right ones. First time dealing with Burton customer service, was a pretty rad, easy experience, time will tell...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Burton Delivered. Got a set of actual hinged discs from their other binding company, but also the correct ones which will allow for heel-toe adjustment.

Will be interesting to see how they ride.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Burton Delivered. Got a set of actual hinged discs from their other binding company, but also the correct ones which will allow for heel-toe adjustment.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how they ride.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Do you have a pic of the correct discs? I have a set of '13 Restricted Malavita's on the way and curious what the discs are supposed to actually be to allow for centering the boot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> Do you have a pic of the correct discs? I have a set of '13 Restricted Malavita's on the way and curious what the discs are supposed to actually be to allow for centering the boot.


The correct ones, which I received, are the ones in the OP, bottom right. Technically you only have about...1/4" inch either way off center but I guess its something...my boots aren't far off anyway. Just more than they were with my Uprises.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> The correct ones, which I received, are the ones in the OP, bottom right. Technically you only have about...1/4" inch either way off center but I guess its something...my boots aren't far off anyway. Just more than they were with my Uprises.


Gotcha. I wanted to double check because I usually have to adjust a little to center the boot. 1/4" is enough for what I need. I just want to make sure when mine get here, they hopefully have the right plate..


----------

